
Shipping SQLite in Windows 10 - perlgeek
http://engineering.microsoft.com/2015/10/29/sqlite-in-windows-10/
======
mholkesvik
Three cheers for Rickard Hipp and MS!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._Richard_Hipp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._Richard_Hipp)

------
rewna
Thanks for the post, perlgeek. We are just getting started!

------
tonetheman
microsoft for the win... good stuff.

------
mrwayne
woot woot

